# Roscoe just had a seizure



## BOYSMOM (Mar 2, 2014)

I was driving back from our rental house and Roscoe just started shaking and jerking the lower half of his body. It was really distressing and I couldn't pull over right away. I tried to go back to have my dad (Veterinarian) look at him but couldn't get him to answer and I was thinking he was out of town. I finally got out and he was unwilling to walk or anything (I'd wondered if it was an anxiety attack.) I just came home and my dad called me back. Dad says he thinks it was a petit mal seizure and that some poodles tend to get them. We've only had Rosco for about 2 months now, so he very well could have had them before. The rescue didn't have him all that long either, so I don't think they didn't tell us or anything, and honestly, he could have had them when he's alone and I'd have never known. I just happened to take him with me today. I'm so upset about it, the poor guy, I felt just awful for him. I'm really glad he's doing ok now. Dad says he doesn't need medication at this point and to let him know if he has another one.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, poodles are prone to epilepsy. Start keeping a log of when and where the seizures happen, if there are any more. It's terrific that your dad's a vet. I hope Roscoe will not have any more, but it can be controlled.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh dear. You must have been so frightened. I do hope it was just an "anxiety attack" and nothing serious. It's wonderful that your dad's a vet!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh how scary to have that happening while you are driving. I am glad it was no worse. It is very lucky that your dad can guide you in how to evaluate this situation.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't remember the back story to your boy, but if he was from rescue, that very well could be why he was turned into the rescue.

I remember one foster I picked up from her previous family. The pug had a tipped head, could only walk in circles to the right. His story was she had fallen off a cliff and had neurological damage. I said that was fine, we would take any pug in any condition. Then I asked if there was anything else I needed to know and he said no.

A few days after I got her home, on Christmas morning, she had a grand mal seizure. She had one every few days. The vet felt it probably wasn't something new. 

Anyways, I guess the owner felt guilty and wouldn't tell us, but it would have been nice to expect it.


----------



## BOYSMOM (Mar 2, 2014)

N2, he was a stray that was picked up by the pound, so who knows, his family could have dumped him or he could have gotten lost, although now that he's gotten more bonded he comes straight to me when he's out of the house (at first he'd take off running and refuse to come back.) Thanks everyone, he's doing fine now, although he seems a tad cranky and I might have dad check him out to see if anything is bothering him. He wanted on my lap and stayed, but when I shifted him a little he growled a bit, which is something he does sometimes to express pain, but he usually whimpers so it made me wonder if something is going on. These dogs sure can get a person worried!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How wonderful that he has compassionate you to help him figure things out....glad about the Dad vet, too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, in my experience, they can live very long happy lives and may never have another seizure, or maybe will, but my foster who we renamed "Tippy" was a happy happy girl. On her medication (potassium bromide) she had them less often and it didn't slow her down the rest of the time. It was an honor to have her, she was such a wonderful girl! 

I know Roscoe has your heart, just as Tippy had mine. I was always thankful she came to live with me so I could be there when she needed me. Roscoe is in the best hands, I'm sure much better than where he was before.


----------



## BOYSMOM (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah, thanks guys, I hope he's in good hands. I am trying my hardest. Something funny, I walk him a lot with my neighbor, so I work on his leash skills as I walk up my street, and then I meet my friend and we walk fast. So Roscoe has learned now to walk appropriately on the leash, but only on my street! These poodles are just too dang smart sometimes. LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you had such a scary moment but you handled it well, and your dad being a vet is a great thing! 
Wishing u the best, and Roscoe is lucky to have you care so much and so well for him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry about the seizure! It must have been scary, especially since it was unexpected and in the car. I have a grown child with epilepsy and until you get used to it, it can be very unsettling. 

I'd look to make sure that there isn't rosemary in the kibble you're feeding (common ingredient, but it's not in all kibbles). In seizure prone dogs, anecdotal accounts show that rosemary tends to lower the seizure threshold in seizure prone dogs.


----------



## BOYSMOM (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks! I will check, I'm using Diamond Naturals chicken and rice.

Jenny



georgiapeach said:


> Sorry about the seizure! It must have been scary, especially since it was unexpected and in the car. I have a grown child with epilepsy and until you get used to it, it can be very unsettling.
> 
> I'd look to make sure that there isn't rosemary in the kibble you're feeding (common ingredient, but it's not in all kibbles). In seizure prone dogs, anecdotal accounts show that rosemary tends to lower the seizure threshold in seizure prone dogs.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

This kibble does not have rosemary in it - I checked their website.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Such a scary thing to happen! Personally, I think a dog having a seizure for the first time can be one of the most traumatic moments for a dog owner.

Some of our senior dogs at the grooming salon have anxiety attacks. They start barking and urinate and defecate all over.

I'm hoping for the best for Roscoe and that this is the last time it ever happens.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

